# Sub-folders in My Tivo folder



## bnsinclair (Nov 18, 2004)

I love my TTG functionality, but the service could be made a lot better with a very small addition to the program. As it stands, Tivo Desktop allows me to stream videos from my computer to my Tivo Series 2 machine. I use this function all of the time to pull previously recorded shows from my computer to my box. I also use this feature to watch home movies of my kids that I currently store on my PC. Currently, I don't store too many of those videos in the Tivo folder because I don't want to clutter that folder. My concerns would be elivated if Tivo Desktop simply allowed me to make sub-folders in the Tivo Desktop folder. These sub-folders would allow me categorize my home videos. 

Please add this feature!!!!


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

*I AGREE!!!*

Seems I love watching TV with my Tivo. I've been ripping all my DVDs to my PC so I can watch them through my Tivo. It works great except my list is getting horribly long and difficult to navigate. I have all my files divided into folders on my PC but they show up as one long list on my Tivo. My Music and My Photos show up in folders why can't My Recordings?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

My best suggestion is to dump TiVo Desktop and go with pyTivo or Galleon, or both. I personally use pyTivo for a go-back utility and Galleon for everything else, although Galleon's go-back feature is also quite nice. The only thing pyTivo has which Galleon does not is meta file support, but that's a deal-breaker for me, so I am using pyTivo to serve video back to the TiVo. For everything else, Galleon leaves TDT in the dust, with more than 15 available plug-ins. Galleon is the only application which allows the user to select videos to copy from the TiVo to the PC from a menu on the TiVo itself, and what's more you can initiate an upload from any TiVo in the house for any TiVo in the house! The Weather and Traffic alerts under Galleon blow the native TiVo weather and traffic apps away, and the music application not only supports multiple directories (from network shares, even), it has an album cover utility, the ability to look up lyrics for the song currently playing, and a screensaver.

Network video shares are no problem for either pyTivo or Galleon, and since Galleon is Java based and pyTivo is Python based, they both can run on virtually any architecture, and either can run as a service. TDT requires the user to be logged in. Both pyTivo and Galleon are a little bit faster than TDT, as well.

I am running both applications under Debian "Lenny" Linux on an AMD Athlon 64 x 2 processor.


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

lrhorer, I took your advise and installed Galleon, pyTivo looks too geeky, even for me. You are correct in that Galleon makes nice folders for the recordings on my PC. 

I will play with it for a while and may be able to dump Tivo Desktop all together.


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

Galleon doesn't handle video formats other than tivo and mpg so that is a deal breaker for me. Tivo Desktop Plus has crappy format support but it is better than Galleon. Next up I'll give pyTivo a try.


----------

